# IPv6 Konfiguration

## alexander_ro

Hallo ...  :Smile: 

Weil ich nicht mehr genügend IPv4 Adressen habe und die aktuell zu recht unanständigen Preisen nur zu bekommen sind baue ich alles was möglich ist auf nur IPv6 Adressierung um. Leider macht das bei mir aktuelle noch einige Probleme. Ich teste das gerade mit einem ARM System.

Das IPv6 autoconf ist recht Problematisch. Eignet sich nur für Client Rechner aber wenig für Server. Man müsste bei jeder Hardware Änderung Datenbank, DNS und anderes neu konfigurieren.

Deshalb wollte ich das abschalten. Das geht temporär gut mit "sysctl net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf=0". Wenn ich das gleich beim booten machen will funktioniert es aber nicht. Ich habe in "/etc/sysctl.d/" eine Datei "IPv6.conf" angelegt mit der Zeile: "net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf=0". Muss ich da noch irgendwas machen damit es beim booten beachtet wird.

Netzwerk Konfiguration habe das so Versucht:

```

config_eth0="2001:1640:198::2/64"

routes_eth0="default via 2001:1640:198::1"

dns_servers_eth0="<adressen>"

```

Wenn ich den Rechner starte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldungen:

RTNETLINK answers: operation not supported

ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

Ich weiß gerade nicht so recht was ich da falsch mache. Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee?

Grüße

AlexanderLast edited by alexander_ro on Mon Apr 25, 2022 12:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Banana

Ist net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf irgendwo anders schon mal gesetzt? zb. in /etc/sysctl.conf

Laut README ist .conf wichtig, aber probiere mal aus den Dateinamen klein zu schreiben.

Bei RTNETLINK answers: operation not supported sagt google eventuell was mit der secure boot option im BIOS. Ohne diese bekommt man so ne Meldung nicht mehr.

Eine Ausgabe von dmesg wäre eventuell hilfreich

----------

## alexander_ro

Ein BIOS in PC Art hat der Rechner nicht das ist nur so ein kleiner mit ARM CPU.

Das mit dem Dateinamen klein schreiben muss ich erst noch testen. Ich kann den Server aber gerade nicht neu starten.

```

[    0.000000] Booting Linux on physical CPU 0xf00

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.19.57-v7+ (dom@buildbot) (gcc version 4.9.3 (crosstool-NG crosstool-ng-1.22.0-88-g8460611)) #1244 SMP Thu Jul 4 18:45:25 BST 2019

[    0.000000] CPU: ARMv7 Processor [410fc075] revision 5 (ARMv7), cr=10c5387d

[    0.000000] CPU: div instructions available: patching division code

[    0.000000] CPU: PIPT / VIPT nonaliasing data cache, VIPT aliasing instruction cache

[    0.000000] OF: fdt: Machine model: Raspberry Pi 2 Model B Rev 1.1

[    0.000000] Memory policy: Data cache writealloc

[    0.000000] cma: Reserved 256 MiB at 0x1ec00000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 242688

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 2133 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 242688 pages, LIFO batch:63

[    0.000000] random: get_random_bytes called from start_kernel+0xac/0x4b4 with crng_init=0

[    0.000000] percpu: Embedded 17 pages/cpu s39488 r8192 d21952 u69632

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s39488 r8192 d21952 u69632 alloc=17*4096

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 [0] 1 [0] 2 [0] 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 240555

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: coherent_pool=1M cma=256M video=HDMI-A-1:1920x1200@60 vc_mem.mem_base=0x3ec00000 vc_mem.mem_size=0x40000000  dwc_otg.lpm_enable=0 console=tty1 root=/dev/mmcblk0p3 rootfstype=ext4 elevator=deadline fsck.repair=yes rootwait

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Memory: 684644K/970752K available (8192K kernel code, 629K rwdata, 2176K rodata, 1024K init, 821K bss, 23964K reserved, 262144K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] Virtual kernel memory layout:

                   vector  : 0xffff0000 - 0xffff1000   (   4 kB)

                   fixmap  : 0xffc00000 - 0xfff00000   (3072 kB)

                   vmalloc : 0xbb800000 - 0xff800000   (1088 MB)

                   lowmem  : 0x80000000 - 0xbb400000   ( 948 MB)

                   modules : 0x7f000000 - 0x80000000   (  16 MB)

                     .text : 0x(ptrval) - 0x(ptrval)   (9184 kB)

                     .init : 0x(ptrval) - 0x(ptrval)   (1024 kB)

                     .data : 0x(ptrval) - 0x(ptrval)   ( 630 kB)

                      .bss : 0x(ptrval) - 0x(ptrval)   ( 822 kB)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] ftrace: allocating 26351 entries in 78 pages

[    0.000000] rcu: Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS: 16, nr_irqs: 16, preallocated irqs: 16

[    0.000000] arch_timer: cp15 timer(s) running at 19.20MHz (phys).

[    0.000000] clocksource: arch_sys_counter: mask: 0xffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x46d987e47, max_idle_ns: 440795202767 ns

[    0.000010] sched_clock: 56 bits at 19MHz, resolution 52ns, wraps every 4398046511078ns

[    0.000031] Switching to timer-based delay loop, resolution 52ns

[    0.000378] Console: colour dummy device 80x30

[    0.001083] console [tty1] enabled

[    0.001162] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 38.40 BogoMIPS (lpj=192000)

[    0.001218] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.001675] Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.001725] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.003030] CPU: Testing write buffer coherency: ok

[    0.003793] CPU0: update cpu_capacity 1024

[    0.003839] CPU0: thread -1, cpu 0, socket 15, mpidr 80000f00

[    0.004921] Setting up static identity map for 0x100000 - 0x10003c

[    0.005195] rcu: Hierarchical SRCU implementation.

[    0.006456] smp: Bringing up secondary CPUs ...

[    0.007850] CPU1: update cpu_capacity 1024

[    0.007861] CPU1: thread -1, cpu 1, socket 15, mpidr 80000f01

[    0.009365] CPU2: update cpu_capacity 1024

[    0.009378] CPU2: thread -1, cpu 2, socket 15, mpidr 80000f02

[    0.010884] CPU3: update cpu_capacity 1024

[    0.010894] CPU3: thread -1, cpu 3, socket 15, mpidr 80000f03

[    0.011064] smp: Brought up 1 node, 4 CPUs

[    0.011226] SMP: Total of 4 processors activated (153.60 BogoMIPS).

[    0.011255] CPU: All CPU(s) started in HYP mode.

[    0.011278] CPU: Virtualization extensions available.

[    0.012656] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.028396] VFP support v0.3: implementor 41 architecture 2 part 30 variant 7 rev 5

[    0.028843] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 19112604462750000 ns

[    0.028911] futex hash table entries: 1024 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.043604] pinctrl core: initialized pinctrl subsystem

[    0.045107] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.048845] DMA: preallocated 1024 KiB pool for atomic coherent allocations

[    0.056334] hw-breakpoint: found 5 (+1 reserved) breakpoint and 4 watchpoint registers.

[    0.056395] hw-breakpoint: maximum watchpoint size is 8 bytes.

[    0.056710] Serial: AMBA PL011 UART driver

[    0.059960] bcm2835-mbox 3f00b880.mailbox: mailbox enabled

[    0.106298] bcm2835-dma 3f007000.dma: DMA legacy API manager at (ptrval), dmachans=0x1

[    0.108636] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.108984] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.109090] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.109290] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.120517] raspberrypi-firmware soc:firmware: Attached to firmware from 2019-07-09 14:40, variant start

[    0.130730] raspberrypi-firmware soc:firmware: Firmware hash is 6c3fe3f096a93de3b34252ad98cdccadeb534be2

[    0.142512] clocksource: Switched to clocksource arch_sys_counter

[    0.246544] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    0.246704] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.246967] FS-Cache: Loaded

[    0.247327] CacheFiles: Loaded

[    0.248119] simple-framebuffer 3e795000.framebuffer: framebuffer at 0x3e795000, 0x465000 bytes, mapped to 0x(ptrval)

[    0.248182] simple-framebuffer 3e795000.framebuffer: format=r5g6b5, mode=1920x1200x16, linelength=3840

[    0.272444] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x75

[    0.294908] simple-framebuffer 3e795000.framebuffer: fb0: simplefb registered!

[    0.309418] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.310657] tcp_listen_portaddr_hash hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 6144 bytes)

[    0.310861] TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.311127] TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.311440] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

[    0.311763] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.311956] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.312735] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.313777] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.313919] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.314022] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.314123] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.316558] hw perfevents: enabled with armv7_cortex_a7 PMU driver, 5 counters available

[    0.320916] Initialise system trusted keyrings

[    0.321392] workingset: timestamp_bits=14 max_order=18 bucket_order=4

[    0.334697] FS-Cache: Netfs 'nfs' registered for caching

[    0.335705] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.335865] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.335961] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.336067] nfs4filelayout_init: NFSv4 File Layout Driver Registering...

[    0.339570] Key type asymmetric registered

[    0.339696] Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered

[    0.339885] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 250)

[    0.340264] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.340366] io scheduler deadline registered (default)

[    0.340743] io scheduler cfq registered

[    0.340841] io scheduler mq-deadline registered (default)

[    0.340956] io scheduler kyber registered

[    0.346418] bcm2835-rng 3f104000.rng: hwrng registered

[    0.346993] vc-mem: phys_addr:0x00000000 mem_base=0x3ec00000 mem_size:0x40000000(1024 MiB)

[    0.347917] vc-sm: Videocore shared memory driver

[    0.348509] gpiomem-bcm2835 3f200000.gpiomem: Initialised: Registers at 0x3f200000

[    0.364994] brd: module loaded

[    0.379513] loop: module loaded

[    0.380469] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    0.381596] libphy: Fixed MDIO Bus: probed

[    0.381845] usbcore: registered new interface driver lan78xx

[    0.382041] usbcore: registered new interface driver smsc95xx

[    0.382180] dwc_otg: version 3.00a 10-AUG-2012 (platform bus)

[    0.416990] dwc_otg 3f980000.usb: base=(ptrval)

[    0.623877] Core Release: 2.80a

[    0.630315] Setting default values for core params

[    0.636823] Finished setting default values for core params

[    0.843692] Using Buffer DMA mode

[    0.850076] Periodic Transfer Interrupt Enhancement - disabled

[    0.856477] Multiprocessor Interrupt Enhancement - disabled

[    0.862860] OTG VER PARAM: 0, OTG VER FLAG: 0

[    0.869206] Dedicated Tx FIFOs mode

[    0.876658] WARN::dwc_otg_hcd_init:1045: FIQ DMA bounce buffers: virt = 9ed04000 dma = 0xded04000 len=9024

[    0.883233] FIQ FSM acceleration enabled for :

               Non-periodic Split Transactions

               Periodic Split Transactions

               High-Speed Isochronous Endpoints

               Interrupt/Control Split Transaction hack enabled

[    0.915100] dwc_otg: Microframe scheduler enabled

[    0.915197] WARN::hcd_init_fiq:457: FIQ on core 1

[    0.921614] WARN::hcd_init_fiq:458: FIQ ASM at 80650d3c length 36

[    0.927987] WARN::hcd_init_fiq:497: MPHI regs_base at bb810000

[    0.934308] dwc_otg 3f980000.usb: DWC OTG Controller

[    0.940618] dwc_otg 3f980000.usb: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.946976] dwc_otg 3f980000.usb: irq 56, io mem 0x00000000

[    0.953291] Init: Port Power? op_state=1

[    0.959491] Init: Power Port (0)

[    0.966020] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002, bcdDevice= 4.19

[    0.972328] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.978628] usb usb1: Product: DWC OTG Controller

[    0.984854] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.19.57-v7+ dwc_otg_hcd

[    0.991031] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 3f980000.usb

[    0.998088] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.004284] hub 1-0:1.0: 1 port detected

[    1.011149] dwc_otg: FIQ enabled

[    1.011158] dwc_otg: NAK holdoff enabled

[    1.011164] dwc_otg: FIQ split-transaction FSM enabled

[    1.011179] Module dwc_common_port init

[    1.011595] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.017999] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.025268] bcm2835-wdt bcm2835-wdt: Broadcom BCM2835 watchdog timer

[    1.031584] bcm2835-cpufreq: min=600000 max=1000000

[    1.038246] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.044265] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    1.050765] sdhost-bcm2835 3f202000.mmc: could not get clk, deferring probe

[    1.057009] sdhci-pltfm: SDHCI platform and OF driver helper

[    1.063928] ledtrig-cpu: registered to indicate activity on CPUs

[    1.070093] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    1.076431] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.082534] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.089558] vchiq: vchiq_init_state: slot_zero = (ptrval), is_master = 0

[    1.097710] [vc_sm_connected_init]: start

[    1.105670] [vc_sm_connected_init]: end - returning 0

[    1.113540] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.119557] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.125699] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    1.132050] Registering SWP/SWPB emulation handler

[    1.139084] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.145086] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    1.160388] uart-pl011 3f201000.serial: cts_event_workaround enabled

[    1.166653] 3f201000.serial: ttyAMA0 at MMIO 0x3f201000 (irq = 81, base_baud = 0) is a PL011 rev2

[    1.175327] sdhost: log_buf @ (ptrval) (ded03000)

[    1.222713] Indeed it is in host mode hprt0 = 00021501

[    1.288827] mmc0: sdhost-bcm2835 loaded - DMA enabled (>1)

[    1.296706] of_cfs_init

[    1.303105] of_cfs_init: OK

[    1.310186] Waiting for root device /dev/mmcblk0p3...

[    1.318553] random: fast init done

[    1.357582] mmc0: host does not support reading read-only switch, assuming write-enable

[    1.366019] mmc0: new high speed SDXC card at address 0001

[    1.373722] mmcblk0: mmc0:0001 EC2QT 59.6 GiB

[    1.382636]  mmcblk0: p1 p2 p3

[    1.408641] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p3): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem

[    1.414867] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p3): write access will be enabled during recovery

[    1.442564] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using dwc_otg

[    1.448893] Indeed it is in host mode hprt0 = 00001101

[    1.692941] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0424, idProduct=9514, bcdDevice= 2.00

[    1.699199] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.706389] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.712764] hub 1-1:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    1.885867] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p3): recovery complete

[    1.896457] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    1.902819] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 179:3.

[    1.918455] devtmpfs: mounted

[    1.930597] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1024K

[    1.937438] Run /sbin/init as init process

[    2.042602] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using dwc_otg

[    2.173146] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=0424, idProduct=ec00, bcdDevice= 2.00

[    2.179500] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    2.188948] smsc95xx v1.0.6

[    2.287638] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: register 'smsc95xx' at usb-3f980000.usb-1.1, smsc95xx USB 2.0 Ethernet, b8:27:eb:70:5f:32

[    2.392613] usb 1-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 4 using dwc_otg

[    2.535460] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c52b, bcdDevice=12.03

[    2.542140] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.549285] usb 1-1.2: Product: USB Receiver

[    2.556294] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    4.703475] random: lvm: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)

[    4.769684] random: lvm: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)

[    7.711793] random: lvm: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)

[    7.775348] random: lvm: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)

[   13.702837] vc_sm_cma: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   13.706492] bcm2835_vc_sm_cma_probe: Videocore shared memory driver

[   13.706524] [vc_sm_connected_init]: start

[   13.712289] [vc_sm_connected_init]: installed successfully

[   13.724565] media: Linux media interface: v0.10

[   13.788684] videodev: Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[   13.844603] snd_bcm2835: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   13.868206] bcm2835_mmal_vchiq: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   13.868838] bcm2835_mmal_vchiq: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   13.883171] bcm2835_v4l2: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   13.885633] bcm2835_audio soc:audio: card created with 8 channels

[   13.910641] bcm2835_codec: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   13.933065] bcm2835-codec bcm2835-codec: Device registered as /dev/video10

[   13.933094] bcm2835-codec bcm2835-codec: Loaded V4L2 decode

[   13.949133] bcm2835-codec bcm2835-codec: Device registered as /dev/video11

[   13.949157] bcm2835-codec bcm2835-codec: Loaded V4L2 encode

[   13.970777] bcm2835-codec bcm2835-codec: Device registered as /dev/video12

[   13.970798] bcm2835-codec bcm2835-codec: Loaded V4L2 isp

[   14.097897] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0003: hiddev96,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-3f980000.usb-1.2/input2

[   14.227359] vc4-drm soc:gpu: bound 3f600000.firmwarekms (ops vc4_fkms_ops [vc4])

[   14.241627] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:404c Keyboard as /devices/platform/soc/3f980000.usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/0003:046D:404C.0004/input/input0

[   14.243613] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:404c Mouse as /devices/platform/soc/3f980000.usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/0003:046D:404C.0004/input/input1

[   14.247213] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:404c Consumer Control as /devices/platform/soc/3f980000.usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/0003:046D:404C.0004/input/input2

[   14.247589] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:404c System Control as /devices/platform/soc/3f980000.usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/0003:046D:404C.0004/input/input3

[   14.248243] hid-generic 0003:046D:404C.0004: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:404c] on usb-3f980000.usb-1.2:1

[   14.283147] vc4-drm soc:gpu: bound 3fc00000.v3d (ops vc4_v3d_ops [vc4])

[   14.283185] checking generic (3e795000 465000) vs hw (0 ffffffff)

[   14.283194] fb: switching to vc4drmfb from simple

[   14.283512] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x30

[   14.289421] [drm] Initialized vc4 0.0.0 20140616 for soc:gpu on minor 0

[   14.289442] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[   14.289448] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

[   14.289455] [drm] Setting vblank_disable_immediate to false because get_vblank_timestamp == NULL

[   14.533962] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x75

[   14.610935] vc4-drm soc:gpu: fb0: DRM emulated frame buffer device

[   14.850127] input: Logitech K830 as /devices/platform/soc/3f980000.usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/0003:046D:404C.0004/input/input7

[   14.851865] logitech-hidpp-device 0003:046D:404C.0004: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech K830] on usb-3f980000.usb-1.2:1

[   17.023220] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   17.491292] random: ln: uninitialized urandom read (6 bytes read)

[   17.888203] Adding 2097148k swap on /dev/mmcblk0p2.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:2097148k SSFS

[   19.111866] random: mktemp: uninitialized urandom read (10 bytes read)

[   19.927569] random: crng init done

[   25.138858] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[   25.139045] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[   25.139060] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[   25.139820] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[   25.139846] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[   25.139931] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[   25.217088] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[   25.217104] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[   25.217152] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[   28.665043] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: hardware isn't capable of remote wakeup

[   29.766840] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   29.769563] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   29.770427] Segment Routing with IPv6

[   30.109033] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xC1E1

[   30.114506] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   64.803727] logitech-hidpp-device 0003:046D:404C.0004: HID++ 4.1 device connected.

```

<edit>

Ich habe den Namen jetzt ähnlich einer schon vorhandenen Datei geändert und klein geschrieben: 10-ipv6.conf.

Das geht aber trotzdem nicht. Setzen das vielleicht die netifrc Scripte wieder?

Wenn ich nach dem booten mit "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart" das Netzwerk neu starte dann geht das Fehlerfrei. Bisschen verwirrend das verhalten ...  :Smile: 

</edit>

----------

## Banana

hardware isn't capable of remote wakeup ich meine mich an so einen Fall erinnern zu können das so was bei einen Raspberry an der Stromversorgung lang. Aktuelle google Suche sagt ähnliches.

smsc95xx USB netzwerkadapter? Wurde in letzter Zeit die Anzahl der USB geräte erhöht?

Sieht für mich nach einem Zeitproblem aus. Da wird was versucht aber das Netzwerk ist noch nicht geladen...

----------

## pietinger

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> [...]Ich habe in "/etc/sysctl.d/" eine Datei "IPv6.conf" angelegt mit der Zeile: "net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf=0". Muss ich da noch irgendwas machen damit es beim booten beachtet wird.

 

Hallo Alexander,

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit den privacy extensions. Wenn man das gleich beim booten aktivieren möchte, dann MUSS das Interface angegeben werden (ein "conf.all" bewirkt nichts). Siehe auch:

 *Quote:*   

> Where nic0 to nicN are your Network Interface Cards. You can find their names using the instructions in Network configuration#Listing network interfaces. The all.use_tempaddr or default.use_tempaddr parameters are not applied to nic's that already exist when the sysctl settings are executed.

 

(aus: https://wiki.archlinux.org/title/IPv6#Privacy_extensions )

----------

## mike155

 *Banana wrote:*   

> Sieht für mich nach einem Zeitproblem aus. Da wird was versucht aber das Netzwerk ist noch nicht geladen...

 

Das wäre möglich.

In diesem Zusammenhang:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [   19.927569] random: crng init done 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist recht spät. Du könntest haveged installieren und aktivieren, damit der Zufallszahlengenerator schneller initialisiert wird. Dann sollten die diversen "uninitialized urandom read" Meldungen verschwinden. Und vielleicht (!!!) kann es auch bei dem IPv6 Problem helfen.

----------

## alexander_ro

Google sagt viel wenn der Tag lang ist ...  :Smile: 

Wake on LAN brauche ich nicht ich dachte der meint das es nicht konfiguriert ist daher habe ich nicht danach gesucht. Ist das ein Problem für Netzwerk im allgemeinen?

Das: net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf = 0 in net.ipv6.conf.eth0.autoconf = 0 geändert. Ist aber immer noch auf 1 nach dem booten. Ich habe gefunden das man die Einstellungen mit sysctl --system auf der Konsole laden kann. Wenn ich das machen ist es auf 0.

Mehr Strom hat nichts geändert. Ich hatte mit der Stromversorgung aber bisher auch keine Probleme.

Das mit haveged muss ich noch probieren da suche ich gerade zusammen was ich dazu wissen muss.

Hier nochmal die Meldungen mit mehr Strom und .eth0. im sysctl:

```

[    0.000000] Booting Linux on physical CPU 0xf00

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.19.57-v7+ (dom@buildbot) (gcc version 4.9.3 (crosstool-NG crosstool-ng-1.22.0-88-g8460611)) #1244 SMP Thu Jul 4 18:45:25 BST 2019

[    0.000000] CPU: ARMv7 Processor [410fc075] revision 5 (ARMv7), cr=10c5387d

[    0.000000] CPU: div instructions available: patching division code

[    0.000000] CPU: PIPT / VIPT nonaliasing data cache, VIPT aliasing instruction cache

[    0.000000] OF: fdt: Machine model: Raspberry Pi 2 Model B Rev 1.1

[    0.000000] Memory policy: Data cache writealloc

[    0.000000] cma: Reserved 256 MiB at 0x1ec00000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 242688

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 2133 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 242688 pages, LIFO batch:63

[    0.000000] random: get_random_bytes called from start_kernel+0xac/0x4b4 with crng_init=0

[    0.000000] percpu: Embedded 17 pages/cpu s39488 r8192 d21952 u69632

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s39488 r8192 d21952 u69632 alloc=17*4096

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 [0] 1 [0] 2 [0] 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 240555

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: coherent_pool=1M cma=256M video=HDMI-A-1:1920x1200@60 vc_mem.mem_base=0x3ec00000 vc_mem.mem_size=0x40000000  dwc_otg.lpm_enable=0 console=tty1 root=/dev/mmcblk0p3 rootfstype=ext4 elevator=deadline fsck.repair=yes rootwait

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Memory: 684644K/970752K available (8192K kernel code, 629K rwdata, 2176K rodata, 1024K init, 821K bss, 23964K reserved, 262144K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] Virtual kernel memory layout:

                   vector  : 0xffff0000 - 0xffff1000   (   4 kB)

                   fixmap  : 0xffc00000 - 0xfff00000   (3072 kB)

                   vmalloc : 0xbb800000 - 0xff800000   (1088 MB)

                   lowmem  : 0x80000000 - 0xbb400000   ( 948 MB)

                   modules : 0x7f000000 - 0x80000000   (  16 MB)

                     .text : 0x(ptrval) - 0x(ptrval)   (9184 kB)

                     .init : 0x(ptrval) - 0x(ptrval)   (1024 kB)

                     .data : 0x(ptrval) - 0x(ptrval)   ( 630 kB)

                      .bss : 0x(ptrval) - 0x(ptrval)   ( 822 kB)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] ftrace: allocating 26351 entries in 78 pages

[    0.000000] rcu: Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS: 16, nr_irqs: 16, preallocated irqs: 16

[    0.000000] arch_timer: cp15 timer(s) running at 19.20MHz (phys).

[    0.000000] clocksource: arch_sys_counter: mask: 0xffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x46d987e47, max_idle_ns: 440795202767 ns

[    0.000010] sched_clock: 56 bits at 19MHz, resolution 52ns, wraps every 4398046511078ns

[    0.000031] Switching to timer-based delay loop, resolution 52ns

[    0.000378] Console: colour dummy device 80x30

[    0.001084] console [tty1] enabled

[    0.001162] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 38.40 BogoMIPS (lpj=192000)

[    0.001218] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.001671] Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.001723] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.003029] CPU: Testing write buffer coherency: ok

[    0.003798] CPU0: update cpu_capacity 1024

[    0.003843] CPU0: thread -1, cpu 0, socket 15, mpidr 80000f00

[    0.004918] Setting up static identity map for 0x100000 - 0x10003c

[    0.005206] rcu: Hierarchical SRCU implementation.

[    0.006471] smp: Bringing up secondary CPUs ...

[    0.007873] CPU1: update cpu_capacity 1024

[    0.007887] CPU1: thread -1, cpu 1, socket 15, mpidr 80000f01

[    0.009384] CPU2: update cpu_capacity 1024

[    0.009397] CPU2: thread -1, cpu 2, socket 15, mpidr 80000f02

[    0.010909] CPU3: update cpu_capacity 1024

[    0.010921] CPU3: thread -1, cpu 3, socket 15, mpidr 80000f03

[    0.011092] smp: Brought up 1 node, 4 CPUs

[    0.011252] SMP: Total of 4 processors activated (153.60 BogoMIPS).

[    0.011281] CPU: All CPU(s) started in HYP mode.

[    0.011305] CPU: Virtualization extensions available.

[    0.012687] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.028362] VFP support v0.3: implementor 41 architecture 2 part 30 variant 7 rev 5

[    0.028813] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 19112604462750000 ns

[    0.028881] futex hash table entries: 1024 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.043552] pinctrl core: initialized pinctrl subsystem

[    0.045051] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.048768] DMA: preallocated 1024 KiB pool for atomic coherent allocations

[    0.056285] hw-breakpoint: found 5 (+1 reserved) breakpoint and 4 watchpoint registers.

[    0.056345] hw-breakpoint: maximum watchpoint size is 8 bytes.

[    0.056661] Serial: AMBA PL011 UART driver

[    0.059915] bcm2835-mbox 3f00b880.mailbox: mailbox enabled

[    0.106288] bcm2835-dma 3f007000.dma: DMA legacy API manager at (ptrval), dmachans=0x1

[    0.108623] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.108977] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.109084] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.109283] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.120519] raspberrypi-firmware soc:firmware: Attached to firmware from 2019-07-09 14:40, variant start

[    0.130717] raspberrypi-firmware soc:firmware: Firmware hash is 6c3fe3f096a93de3b34252ad98cdccadeb534be2

[    0.142527] clocksource: Switched to clocksource arch_sys_counter

[    0.246515] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    0.246666] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.246989] FS-Cache: Loaded

[    0.247360] CacheFiles: Loaded

[    0.248154] simple-framebuffer 3e795000.framebuffer: framebuffer at 0x3e795000, 0x465000 bytes, mapped to 0x(ptrval)

[    0.248216] simple-framebuffer 3e795000.framebuffer: format=r5g6b5, mode=1920x1200x16, linelength=3840

[    0.272533] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x75

[    0.294972] simple-framebuffer 3e795000.framebuffer: fb0: simplefb registered!

[    0.309465] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.310708] tcp_listen_portaddr_hash hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 6144 bytes)

[    0.310914] TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.311177] TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.311489] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

[    0.311817] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.312008] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.312780] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.313822] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.313966] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.314069] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.314169] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.316500] hw perfevents: enabled with armv7_cortex_a7 PMU driver, 5 counters available

[    0.320860] Initialise system trusted keyrings

[    0.321348] workingset: timestamp_bits=14 max_order=18 bucket_order=4

[    0.334672] FS-Cache: Netfs 'nfs' registered for caching

[    0.335689] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.335849] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.335946] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.336061] nfs4filelayout_init: NFSv4 File Layout Driver Registering...

[    0.339607] Key type asymmetric registered

[    0.339731] Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered

[    0.339917] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 250)

[    0.340302] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.340408] io scheduler deadline registered (default)

[    0.340787] io scheduler cfq registered

[    0.340885] io scheduler mq-deadline registered (default)

[    0.341000] io scheduler kyber registered

[    0.346458] bcm2835-rng 3f104000.rng: hwrng registered

[    0.347021] vc-mem: phys_addr:0x00000000 mem_base=0x3ec00000 mem_size:0x40000000(1024 MiB)

[    0.347939] vc-sm: Videocore shared memory driver

[    0.348528] gpiomem-bcm2835 3f200000.gpiomem: Initialised: Registers at 0x3f200000

[    0.365039] brd: module loaded

[    0.379713] loop: module loaded

[    0.380649] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    0.381849] libphy: Fixed MDIO Bus: probed

[    0.382098] usbcore: registered new interface driver lan78xx

[    0.382297] usbcore: registered new interface driver smsc95xx

[    0.382437] dwc_otg: version 3.00a 10-AUG-2012 (platform bus)

[    0.417112] dwc_otg 3f980000.usb: base=(ptrval)

[    0.624020] Core Release: 2.80a

[    0.630465] Setting default values for core params

[    0.636994] Finished setting default values for core params

[    0.843917] Using Buffer DMA mode

[    0.850302] Periodic Transfer Interrupt Enhancement - disabled

[    0.856713] Multiprocessor Interrupt Enhancement - disabled

[    0.863104] OTG VER PARAM: 0, OTG VER FLAG: 0

[    0.869443] Dedicated Tx FIFOs mode

[    0.876937] WARN::dwc_otg_hcd_init:1045: FIQ DMA bounce buffers: virt = 9ed04000 dma = 0xded04000 len=9024

[    0.883513] FIQ FSM acceleration enabled for :

               Non-periodic Split Transactions

               Periodic Split Transactions

               High-Speed Isochronous Endpoints

               Interrupt/Control Split Transaction hack enabled

[    0.915392] dwc_otg: Microframe scheduler enabled

[    0.915484] WARN::hcd_init_fiq:457: FIQ on core 1

[    0.921899] WARN::hcd_init_fiq:458: FIQ ASM at 80650d3c length 36

[    0.928268] WARN::hcd_init_fiq:497: MPHI regs_base at bb810000

[    0.934635] dwc_otg 3f980000.usb: DWC OTG Controller

[    0.940939] dwc_otg 3f980000.usb: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.947293] dwc_otg 3f980000.usb: irq 56, io mem 0x00000000

[    0.953609] Init: Port Power? op_state=1

[    0.959807] Init: Power Port (0)

[    0.966341] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002, bcdDevice= 4.19

[    0.972686] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.978950] usb usb1: Product: DWC OTG Controller

[    0.985178] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.19.57-v7+ dwc_otg_hcd

[    0.991359] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 3f980000.usb

[    0.998406] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.004634] hub 1-0:1.0: 1 port detected

[    1.011508] dwc_otg: FIQ enabled

[    1.011517] dwc_otg: NAK holdoff enabled

[    1.011523] dwc_otg: FIQ split-transaction FSM enabled

[    1.011538] Module dwc_common_port init

[    1.011953] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.018365] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.025636] bcm2835-wdt bcm2835-wdt: Broadcom BCM2835 watchdog timer

[    1.031980] bcm2835-cpufreq: min=600000 max=1000000

[    1.038635] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.044664] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    1.051169] sdhost-bcm2835 3f202000.mmc: could not get clk, deferring probe

[    1.057433] sdhci-pltfm: SDHCI platform and OF driver helper

[    1.064351] ledtrig-cpu: registered to indicate activity on CPUs

[    1.070520] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    1.076834] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.082938] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.089958] vchiq: vchiq_init_state: slot_zero = (ptrval), is_master = 0

[    1.098097] [vc_sm_connected_init]: start

[    1.106054] [vc_sm_connected_init]: end - returning 0

[    1.113896] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.119925] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.126084] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    1.132442] Registering SWP/SWPB emulation handler

[    1.139437] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.145440] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    1.160743] uart-pl011 3f201000.serial: cts_event_workaround enabled

[    1.167011] 3f201000.serial: ttyAMA0 at MMIO 0x3f201000 (irq = 81, base_baud = 0) is a PL011 rev2

[    1.175923] sdhost: log_buf @ (ptrval) (ded03000)

[    1.222729] Indeed it is in host mode hprt0 = 00021501

[    1.288827] mmc0: sdhost-bcm2835 loaded - DMA enabled (>1)

[    1.296772] of_cfs_init

[    1.303020] of_cfs_init: OK

[    1.310029] Waiting for root device /dev/mmcblk0p3...

[    1.318554] random: fast init done

[    1.357679] mmc0: host does not support reading read-only switch, assuming write-enable

[    1.366187] mmc0: new high speed SDXC card at address 0001

[    1.374089] mmcblk0: mmc0:0001 EC2QT 59.6 GiB

[    1.383042]  mmcblk0: p1 p2 p3

[    1.423014] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    1.429249] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 179:3.

[    1.442593] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using dwc_otg

[    1.445351] devtmpfs: mounted

[    1.449040] Indeed it is in host mode hprt0 = 00001101

[    1.523143] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1024K

[    1.529671] Run /sbin/init as init process

[    1.693050] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0424, idProduct=9514, bcdDevice= 2.00

[    1.699432] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.706767] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.713463] hub 1-1:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.032612] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using dwc_otg

[    2.163070] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=0424, idProduct=ec00, bcdDevice= 2.00

[    2.169679] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    2.179368] smsc95xx v1.0.6

[    2.277311] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: register 'smsc95xx' at usb-3f980000.usb-1.1, smsc95xx USB 2.0 Ethernet, b8:27:eb:70:5f:32

[    2.382674] usb 1-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 4 using dwc_otg

[    2.525404] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c52b, bcdDevice=12.03

[    2.532688] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.540264] usb 1-1.2: Product: USB Receiver

[    2.548011] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    4.357759] random: lvm: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)

[    4.425242] random: lvm: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)

[    7.351370] random: lvm: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)

[    7.414592] random: lvm: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)

[   13.361727] vc_sm_cma: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   13.365032] bcm2835_vc_sm_cma_probe: Videocore shared memory driver

[   13.365050] [vc_sm_connected_init]: start

[   13.367453] [vc_sm_connected_init]: installed successfully

[   13.370174] media: Linux media interface: v0.10

[   13.412404] videodev: Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[   13.483764] snd_bcm2835: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   13.496977] bcm2835_mmal_vchiq: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   13.500029] bcm2835_mmal_vchiq: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   13.503531] bcm2835_audio soc:audio: card created with 8 channels

[   13.539857] bcm2835_v4l2: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   13.548378] bcm2835_codec: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   13.568742] bcm2835-codec bcm2835-codec: Device registered as /dev/video10

[   13.568767] bcm2835-codec bcm2835-codec: Loaded V4L2 decode

[   13.578041] bcm2835-codec bcm2835-codec: Device registered as /dev/video11

[   13.578070] bcm2835-codec bcm2835-codec: Loaded V4L2 encode

[   13.588533] bcm2835-codec bcm2835-codec: Device registered as /dev/video12

[   13.588551] bcm2835-codec bcm2835-codec: Loaded V4L2 isp

[   13.685954] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0003: hiddev96,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-3f980000.usb-1.2/input2

[   13.833508] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:404c Keyboard as /devices/platform/soc/3f980000.usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/0003:046D:404C.0004/input/input0

[   13.835551] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:404c Mouse as /devices/platform/soc/3f980000.usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/0003:046D:404C.0004/input/input1

[   13.837186] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:404c Consumer Control as /devices/platform/soc/3f980000.usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/0003:046D:404C.0004/input/input2

[   13.837543] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:404c System Control as /devices/platform/soc/3f980000.usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/0003:046D:404C.0004/input/input3

[   13.838420] hid-generic 0003:046D:404C.0004: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:404c] on usb-3f980000.usb-1.2:1

[   13.883091] vc4-drm soc:gpu: bound 3f600000.firmwarekms (ops vc4_fkms_ops [vc4])

[   13.940407] vc4-drm soc:gpu: bound 3fc00000.v3d (ops vc4_v3d_ops [vc4])

[   13.940595] checking generic (3e795000 465000) vs hw (0 ffffffff)

[   13.940608] fb: switching to vc4drmfb from simple

[   13.940934] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x30

[   13.951036] [drm] Initialized vc4 0.0.0 20140616 for soc:gpu on minor 0

[   13.951060] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[   13.951069] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

[   13.951075] [drm] Setting vblank_disable_immediate to false because get_vblank_timestamp == NULL

[   14.157858] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x75

[   14.230883] vc4-drm soc:gpu: fb0: DRM emulated frame buffer device

[   14.485971] input: Logitech K830 as /devices/platform/soc/3f980000.usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/0003:046D:404C.0004/input/input7

[   14.487640] logitech-hidpp-device 0003:046D:404C.0004: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech K830] on usb-3f980000.usb-1.2:1

[   15.512766] Under-voltage detected! (0x00050000)

[   16.691623] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   17.159292] random: ln: uninitialized urandom read (6 bytes read)

[   17.554209] Adding 2097148k swap on /dev/mmcblk0p2.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:2097148k SSFS

[   17.592788] Voltage normalised (0x00000000)

[   18.788662] random: mktemp: uninitialized urandom read (10 bytes read)

[   19.995941] random: crng init done

[   24.809342] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[   24.809523] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[   24.809534] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[   24.809580] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[   24.809600] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[   24.809668] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[   24.890465] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[   24.890482] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[   24.890524] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[   28.435021] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: hardware isn't capable of remote wakeup

[   29.520529] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   29.523640] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   29.524615] Segment Routing with IPv6

[   30.094640] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xC1E1

[   30.097476] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   74.735752] logitech-hidpp-device 0003:046D:404C.0004: HID++ 4.1 device connected.

[  186.289162] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: hardware isn't capable of remote wakeup

[  222.906201] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: hardware isn't capable of remote wakeup

[  224.423862] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xC1E1

```

<Edit>

"emerge --ask haveged" und dann habe ich den mit "rc-config add haveged boot" gestartet. Muss ich da sonst noch etwas konfigurieren?

So wird der aber doch lange nach der Kernel Initialisierung gestartet. 

Weiß jemand vielleicht welches Programm diese "RTNETLINK answers ..." Meldung ausgibt?

</Edit>

----------

## schmidicom

Vielleicht zieht deine Option ja nicht weil das Interface erst nach dem setzen der Option zur Verfügung steht.

Im Wiki von Ubuntu wird da ein Unterschied zwischen "all" und "default" gemacht.

https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IPv6/Privacy_Extensions/#Optionen

Aber mal so nebenbei gefragt was stört dich daran wenn dein Server auch eine autoconf Adresse hat? Bei IPv6 ist das durchaus üblich weil es keinen lokalen Broadcast mehr gibt, dieser wurde durch einen Multicast ersetzt der ohne diese autoconf Adresse so weit ich weiss nicht mehr funktioniert.

----------

## alexander_ro

Ich stelle das jetzt ein für all default und eth0. Geht aber trotzdem nicht.

Ich habe hier eine nicht ganz gewöhnliche Konfiguration. Ich brauche von der Hardware unabhängige Adressen. Wenn es nicht anders geht dann kann er wegen mir diese autoconf Adresse auch haben der Adressbereich ist wirklich groß genug. Wenn Web, DNS, Mail oder Datenbank nicht mehr so viel Rechenleistung brauchen werden die automatisch auf einen Server verlagert und die Server die nicht mehr benötigt werden abgeschaltet. Egal auf welchen Server die Datenbank gerade läuft muss diese unter der gleichen IP-Adresse erreichbar sein sonst finden die Anwendungen die Datenbank nicht mehr. So etwas über DNS zu lösen ist viel zu träge.

Das andere Problem sind Hardware Ausfälle. Ich tausche dann ganze Rechner und damit hätte der neue Rechner eine neue IP-Adresse. Da diese ja aus Prefix und MAC erzeugt wird.

Aber das ist gar nicht mal das wichtigste Problem. Schlimmer ist das das Netzwerk aktuell nach dem booten gar nicht funktioniert. Erst wenn ich es manuell mit "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart" Neustarte geht es.

Ich bin gerade mal dabei zu schauen ob es für das Platinchen vielleicht eine neue Firmware gibt. Ich habe gelesen das die Meldung zum wake on lan mal ein Bug in der Firmware war. Mehr fällt mir dazu aktuell nicht ein.

----------

## pietinger

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Ich stelle das jetzt ein für all default und eth0. Geht aber trotzdem nicht.

 

Benutzt Du eventuell den Netzwerkmanager (statt netifrc) ? Falls ja:

 *Quote:*   

> Wichtig: Diese Einstellungen werden von NetworkManager überschrieben, wenn für die IPv6-Konfiguration der Verbindung etwas anderes als "Ignorieren" ausgewählt ist.

 

(aus: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IPv6/Privacy_Extensions/#Optionen)

----------

## alexander_ro

Nein ich benutze keinen Netzwerkmanager. Nur die Einstellungen in /etc/conf.d/net für Netzwerk und /etc/sysctl.d für Kernel.

Es ist da nur ein ganz minimales Gentoo ohne Desktop installiert.

----------

## pietinger

Das ganze hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen ... und ich habe in einigen Posts gesehen, dass tlw. auch noch zusätzlich die RouterAdvertisement disabled wurden (was einige andere nicht empfohlen haben):

```
net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra=0
```

(Man kann es ja mal ausprobieren; evtl. muss es auch wieder pro Interface disabled werden).

----------

## alexander_ro

Ich habe das mal probiert mit folgendem:

```

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.autoconf = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf = 0

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra = 0

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.autoconf = 0

```

Leider geht das auch nicht. Als Temporäre Lösung setze ich das mit "sysctl --system" in "/etc/lokal.d" dort starte ich auch das Netzwerk noch einmal neu. Das funktioniert zwar erst mal ist aber schon sehr unschön.

Ich habe mal versucht heraus zu bekommen von welchem Programm diese Meldung "RTLINK answers: operation not supported" kommt. Leider sagt es ja nicht welche Operation es ist. Wenn man mit grep die Verzeichnisse nach Teilen der Meldung sucht findet man "RTNETLINK" in diversen Programmen unter anderem in /bin/ip und /lib/netifrc/net/l2tp.sh".  Den Rest der Meldung findet man aber leider dort nicht in dieser Form.

<Edit>

Oben das RTLINK ist falsch muss RTNETLINK heißen.

</Edit>Last edited by alexander_ro on Fri Apr 29, 2022 8:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Die Meldung "RTLINK answers: operation not supported" kommt sicher vom Kernel selbst.

AFAIK ist das meist dann der fall wenn zum zeitpunkt des ausführens das device noch nicht verfügbar ist. Oder in diesem konkreten fall der ipv6 support im network device noch nicht initialsiert ist.

Ich tippe da auf ein timing problem, dass das netzwerk device zu lange braucht für die initialisierung und wärend dieser zeit die sysctl werte schon angewendet werden sollen.

Und wieso ist es dir so wichtig autoconf zu deaktivieren?

Mit IPv6 ist es ganz normal dass ein device mehrere IPv6 Adressen hat.

Konfiguriere einfach deine statische Ipv6 und fertig.

Und wenn ein service nur auf diese Adresse reagieren soll, dann pass halt die config des services an, damit es nur auf diese Adresse lauscht.

----------

## alexander_ro

Der Text lautet aber nicht "RTLINK" sondern "RTNETLINK" ich bin mir nicht sicher das es vom Kernel kommt. Aber ich suche mal beim Kernel. Es wundert mich nur weil der Kernel weiß was er initialisiert hat und was nicht. Ich sähe nur einen Grund für den Kernel so eine Meldung auszugeben wenn jemand von Außen darauf zugreift. Ich gehe mal nicht von einem Bug im Kernel aus das wäre der zweite Grund.

Es ist nicht so wichtig autoconf zu deaktivieren ich könnte es am Gateway einfach blockieren. Aber warum Netzwerkadressen konfigurieren die man nicht haben will?

Es ist auch unter IPv4 ganz normal das ein Device mehrere Adressen hat.

Ja das mit dem konfigurieren der statischen IPv6 mache ich ja nur klappt es gerade nicht. Weil es nach dem booten nicht funktioniert.

----------

## schmidicom

Das ist jetzt wirklich nicht böse oder irgendwie abwertend gemeint aber deine Postings zeigen mehrfach das du was die Funktionsweise von IPv6 angeht noch einiges nachzuholen hast. Und bevor das nicht passiert ist solltest du meiner persönlichen Meinung nach nicht weiter versuchen einen Server über IPv6 ins Internet zu stellen...

Beispiel:

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Es ist nicht so wichtig autoconf zu deaktivieren ich könnte es am Gateway einfach blockieren.

 

Hier gibt es nichts zu blockieren, eine "Link-Local Adresse" wird so oder so nicht geroutet (nicht in lokal andere Netze und schon gar nicht ins Internet). Diese Adresse funktioniert nur in dem Netzwerksegment in dem sie existiert, und selbst da wird sie nur innerhalb vom IPv6-Protokoll verwendet. Man kann darüber nicht mal lokal einen Webserver bereitstellen weil so ziemlich jeder Webbrowser sich weigert so eine Adresse zu benutzen. Das grösste der Gefühle was man auf einer Konsole mit dieser "Link-Local Adresse" anstellen kann ist vermutlich gerade mal einen PING zu versenden.

Siehe Link: https://www.ripe.net/ipv6-address-types

EDIT:

Am besten gibst du dir, zum Beispiel, erst mal das folgende bevor du weitermachst.

https://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/shop/ebooks/collection-ipv6

EDIT2:

Aus purer Neugier habe ich gerade ssh über die "Link-Local Adresse" ausprobiert und das scheint etwas zu sein was geht. Einige Dienste können damit dann doch mehr anfangen als andere. Ändert aber nix daran das diese "Link-Local Adressen" nur im aktuellen Netzwerksegment funktionieren, sobald ein Router (wie sich das mit einer Bridge verhalten würde weiss ich nicht aber vermutlich nicht anders) dazwischen ist geht es nicht mehr.

EDIT3:

Habe gerade noch was anderes gefunden das einen ziemlich guten ersten Eindruck macht: https://danrl.com/ipv6/

Das gibt es als PDF und epub (für E-Book Reader).Last edited by schmidicom on Sat Apr 30, 2022 7:35 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## pietinger

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Am besten gibst du dir, zum Beispiel, erst mal das folgende bevor du weitermachst.
> 
> https://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/shop/ebooks/collection-ipv6

 

Es gibt da kostenlos auch etwas in Deutsch: https://mirrors.bieringer.de/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO-de/

----------

## alexander_ro

Ihr solltet das am besten selber lesen!!!

Die IPv6 Adressen sind mit vom Router vergebenem Prefix und einem Teil MAC-Adresse. 

Mach mal einen ping da hin: 2001:1640:198:0:ba27:ebff:fea2:a8cf

Sollte gehen das ist eine von meinen autoconf IP-Adressen.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher wer keine Ahnung hat von IPv6 ...

<Edit>

Noch eine Anmerkung warum ich es am Gateway blockieren würde. Da Teile der MAC enthalten sind Transportieren diese Hardware Informationen nach außen was ein Sicherheitsproblem sein kann. Ich weiß das da allerlei Sachen erfunden wurden um das wieder zu kaschieren. Aber warum Aufwand in autoconf stecken wenn es so nicht meinen Anforderungen genügt.

Danke für die Links das sind gute Informationen einen kannte ich aber schon. Ich weiß zwar schon was autoconf macht aber Infos zu IPv6 kann man immer brauchen besonders die Deutschen ...  :Smile: 

</Edit>

<Edit nochmal>

Ich hab es gefunden hier könntet ihr das nachlesen ... fast es ist leider noch nicht geschrieben das Kapitel.

</Edit nocmal>

----------

## alexander_ro

Hier mal die suche nach RTNETLINK in den Kernel Sourcen:

```

Documentation/fault-injection/notifier-error-inject.rst:   RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument

include/linux/rtnetlink.h:#ifndef __LINUX_RTNETLINK_H

include/linux/rtnetlink.h:#define __LINUX_RTNETLINK_H

include/linux/rtnetlink.h:#endif   /* __LINUX_RTNETLINK_H */

include/uapi/linux/rtnetlink.h:#ifndef _UAPI__LINUX_RTNETLINK_H

include/uapi/linux/rtnetlink.h:#define _UAPI__LINUX_RTNETLINK_H

include/uapi/linux/rtnetlink.h:#define RTNETLINK_HAVE_PEERINFO 1

include/uapi/linux/rtnetlink.h:#endif /* _UAPI__LINUX_RTNETLINK_H */

include/net/rtnetlink.h:#ifndef __NET_RTNETLINK_H

include/net/rtnetlink.h:#define __NET_RTNETLINK_H

lib/Kconfig.debug:     RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument

```

Sieht nicht so aus wie wenn die Meldung "RTNETLINK answers: operation not supported" aus dem Kernel käme.

----------

## alexander_ro

Ich habe das vorläufig so gelöst weil ich nicht finde warum das Netzwerk beim booten nicht startet. Das Script startet in local.boot und danach geht auch das Netzwerk. Läuft aktuell auf einem Raspi 4 mit 8GB als Test für WLAN mit IPv4 und IPv6. Ohne irgendwelche Netzwerkmanager also nur mit dem netifrc.

Das läuft auf dem WLAN AP in local.boot:

```

#!/bin/bash

# IP forwarding im Kernel einschalten.

echo "Kernel: IP-Forwarding: on"

sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1

sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding=1

# Wegen unbekanntem Fehler beim booten muss man das Netzwerk neu starten 

# sonst funktioniert es nicht.

echo "System: restart eth0 und wlan0"

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# Da Netz beim booten nicht funktioniert und net erwartet wird  starten 

# die nicht richtig. Also neu starten.

echo "System: restart hostapd dnsmasq dhcpd und radvd"

/etc/init.d/hostapd start

/etc/init.d/dhcpd start

/etc/init.d/radvd start

/etc/init.d/dnsmasq start

# Der Zugang zum Internet erfolgt über eth0.

echo "IPv4 NAT einschalten"

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE

```

Die Netzwerkschnittstellen (WLAN AP):

```

dns_domain_lo="name.de"

config_eth0="213.172.113.133/29

             2001:1640:198::5/64"

routes_eth0="default via 213.172.113.129

             default via 2001:1640:198::1"

modules_wlan0="!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant !iw"

config_wlan0="10.254.240.10/24

              2001:1640:198::7/64"

routes_wlan0="default via 2001:1640:198::1"

dns_servers_eth0="1.1.1.1"

dns_servers_wlan0="1.1.1.1"

```

und noch der radvd für die IPv6 autoconfig der WLAN-Clients:

```

interface wlan0

{

# Sende Router advertisement zu den WLAN Clients

  AdvSendAdvert on;

  AdvLinkMTU 1280;

  MaxRtrAdvInterval 300;

# IPv6 subnet prefix

  prefix 2001:1640:198::/64

  {

    AdvOnLink on;

    AdvAutonomous on;

    AdvRouterAddr on;

  };

};

```

Soweit funktioniert das auch ich kann vom WLAN Client die IPv4 und IPv6 Adresse mit ping erreichen. IPv4 geht mit dem iptables Eintrag auch ins Internet mit dem IPv6 geht das aber noch nicht. Man findet im Netz alle möglichen Erklärungen wie man das mit iptables oder Bridge lösen könnte aber wirklich gut funktioniert hat da keine davon. Das IPv6 braucht an der stelle eigentlich kein NAT und eth0 und wlan0 liegen im gleichen Netzwerksegment. Habt ihr da vielleicht eine Idee wie man das einfach lösen kann?

----------

## pietinger

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> IPv4 geht mit dem iptables Eintrag auch ins Internet mit dem IPv6 geht das aber noch nicht. Man findet im Netz alle möglichen Erklärungen wie man das mit iptables oder Bridge lösen könnte aber wirklich gut funktioniert hat da keine davon. Das IPv6 braucht an der stelle eigentlich kein NAT und eth0 und wlan0 liegen im gleichen Netzwerksegment. Habt ihr da vielleicht eine Idee wie man das einfach lösen kann?

 

Für einen WLAN-Client benötigst Du (genauso wie für alle anderen) eine Default Route. Das kann aber nicht 2001:1640:198::1 sein, da der Client diesen nicht erreicht, wenn Dein ARM kein Routing macht (weil beide IPv6-Interfaces an Deinem ARM im gleichen Netz liegen). Lösung ist ziemlich einfach: Vergib auch für WLAN0 eine private IPv6-Adresse (und mache genauso wie IPv4 NAT), ODER - noch einfacher - trenne das 2001:1640:198::0/64-Netz in zwei Subnetze (oder mehrere; egal) damit Dein ARM auch zwischen beiden Interfaces ein Routing macht. Das eine Subnetz ist dann die Verbindung vom ARM zu Deinem Provider, das andere Subnetz Dein internes WLAN-Netz (dann benötigst Du auch kein IPv6-NAT).

----------

## alexander_ro

Beim WLAN in der /etc/conf.d/net war die default route eigentlich Unsinn weil das ja der radvd vergibt. Der gibt den WLAN Client die Link Lokal Adresse von wlan0 am Hotspot oder AP wie auch immer man das nennt.

Ich habe das jetzt mal so geändert: eth0 hat 2001:1640:198::5/64 behalten. Bei wlan0 habe ich jetzt das 2001:1640:198:1::7/64.

Der radvd hat jetzt das Netzwerk 2001:1640:198:1::/64.

Macht der das Routing zwischen eth0 und wlan0 dann automatisch oder muss ich das konfigurieren?

----------

## pietinger

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Macht der das Routing zwischen eth0 und wlan0 dann automatisch oder muss ich das konfigurieren?

 

Wenn Du im Kernel alle nötigen Module für das Forwarding konfiguriert und aktiviert hast, macht er das automatisch.

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Der radvd hat jetzt das Netzwerk 2001:1640:198:1::/64

 

Hast Du diese Adresse auch von Deinem Provider zugewiesen bekommen ? (Falls nicht würde ich einfach eine andere Subnetzmaske verwenden)

----------

## alexander_ro

Wenn er das automatisch macht muss noch was fehlen oder ich habe noch irgendwo einen Fehler eingebaut. Bisher geht es noch nicht.

Ja das gehört noch zu meinem Adressbereich den ich vom Provider bekommen habe.

----------

## pietinger

Was bekommst Du wenn Du a) an Deinem ARM und b) an einem WLAN-Client diese Abfragen machst ?

```
# ip a

# ip r

# ip n
```

----------

## alexander_ro

ARM Paltinchen;

```

ip a

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether dc:a6:32:f0:5b:75 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 213.172.113.133/29 brd 213.172.113.135 scope global eth0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 2001:1640:198:0:dea6:32ff:fef0:5b75/64 scope global dynamic mngtmpaddr 

       valid_lft 2591555sec preferred_lft 604355sec

    inet6 2001:1640:198::5/64 scope global 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::dea6:32ff:fef0:5b75/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

3: wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether dc:a6:32:f0:5b:76 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 10.254.240.10/24 brd 10.254.240.255 scope global wlan0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 2001:1640:198:1::7/64 scope global 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::dea6:32ff:fef0:5b76/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

```

```

ip r

default via 213.172.113.129 dev eth0 metric 2 

10.254.240.0/24 dev wlan0 proto kernel scope link src 10.254.240.10 

213.172.113.128/29 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link src 213.172.113.133 

ip -6 r

2001:1640:198::/64 dev eth0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

2001:1640:198:1::/64 dev wlan0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

fe80::/64 dev eth0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

fe80::/64 dev wlan0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

default via 2001:1640:198::1 dev eth0 metric 2 pref medium

```

```

ip n

213.172.113.130 dev eth0 lladdr b8:27:eb:6d:1a:71 REACHABLE

10.254.240.85 dev wlan0 lladdr 00:09:fd:a5:96:73 REACHABLE

213.172.113.129 dev eth0 lladdr dc:2c:6e:c1:87:f9 REACHABLE

213.172.113.134 dev eth0 lladdr b8:27:eb:a2:a8:cf REACHABLE

2001:1640:198:0:ba27:ebff:fea2:a8cf dev eth0 lladdr b8:27:eb:a2:a8:cf REACHABLE

fe80::8bf3:6b4d:f51e:7308 dev wlan0 lladdr 00:09:fd:a5:96:73 STALE

fe80::dea6:32ff:fef0:5b76 dev wlan0 lladdr dc:a6:32:f0:5b:76 router STALE

2001:1640:198:1:a86d:b0ad:def:4a36 dev wlan0 lladdr 00:09:fd:a5:96:73 STALE

2001:1640:198::1 dev eth0 lladdr dc:2c:6e:c1:87:f9 router REACHABLE

fe80::de2c:6eff:fec1:87f9 dev eth0 lladdr dc:2c:6e:c1:87:f9 router REACHABLE

```

WAN-Client;

```

ip a

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: enp7s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether d4:be:d9:05:5b:e1 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

3: wlp13s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:09:fd:a5:96:73 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff permaddr 64:27:37:2a:a0:43

    inet 10.254.240.85/24 brd 10.254.240.255 scope global dynamic noprefixroute wlp13s0

       valid_lft 70sec preferred_lft 57sec

    inet6 2001:1640:198:1:a86d:b0ad:def:4a36/64 scope global dynamic mngtmpaddr noprefixroute 

       valid_lft 86219sec preferred_lft 14219sec

    inet6 fe80::8bf3:6b4d:f51e:7308/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

```

```

ip r

default via 10.254.240.10 dev wlp13s0 proto dhcp src 10.254.240.85 metric 3003 

10.254.240.0/24 dev wlp13s0 proto dhcp scope link src 10.254.240.85 metric 3003 

ip -6 r

2001:1640:198:1::/64 dev wlp13s0 proto ra metric 3003 mtu 1280 pref medium

fe80::/64 dev wlp13s0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

multicast ff00::/8 dev wlp13s0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

default via fe80::dea6:32ff:fef0:5b76 dev wlp13s0 proto ra metric 3003 mtu 1280 pref medium

```

```

ip n

213.172.113.130 dev eth0 lladdr b8:27:eb:6d:1a:71 REACHABLE

10.254.240.85 dev wlan0 lladdr 00:09:fd:a5:96:73 REACHABLE

213.172.113.129 dev eth0 lladdr dc:2c:6e:c1:87:f9 REACHABLE

213.172.113.134 dev eth0 lladdr b8:27:eb:a2:a8:cf REACHABLE

2001:1640:198:0:ba27:ebff:fea2:a8cf dev eth0 lladdr b8:27:eb:a2:a8:cf REACHABLE

fe80::8bf3:6b4d:f51e:7308 dev wlan0 lladdr 00:09:fd:a5:96:73 STALE

fe80::dea6:32ff:fef0:5b76 dev wlan0 lladdr dc:a6:32:f0:5b:76 router STALE

2001:1640:198:1:a86d:b0ad:def:4a36 dev wlan0 lladdr 00:09:fd:a5:96:73 STALE

2001:1640:198::1 dev eth0 lladdr dc:2c:6e:c1:87:f9 router REACHABLE

fe80::de2c:6eff:fec1:87f9 dev eth0 lladdr dc:2c:6e:c1:87:f9 router REACHABLE

```

----------

## pietinger

Your WLAN-Client misses the address: 2001:1640:198:1::X/64 and therefore the default route does not point to 2001:1640:198:1::7/64

----------

## alexander_ro

Altägyptisch ... OK ... nicht meckern wenn ich falsch übersetze ...

Und warum ist das so?

Die legt ja der radvd fest: WLAN-Client: 2001:1640:198:1:a86d:b0ad:def:4a36/64 passt doch oder?

Das sind die 64Bit Netmask: 2001:1640:198:1 den Rest baut der radvd aus MAC und Co zusammen.

Default Route:

Macht auch der radvd. Der nimmt die Link Lokal Adresse des wlan0 vom ARM.

fe80::dea6:32ff:fef0:5b76/64 wlan0

2001:1640:198:1::7/64 wlan0

----------

## pietinger

Ach Du gute Güte ... sorry ... ich war da gedanklich in einem engl. Thread.

Vorab: Ich kenne den radvd nicht und kann da leider nicht helfen. Was aber den Wlan-Client betrifft, so muss seine Default-Route auf den ARM zeigen. Das tut sie aber nicht. kannst Du mal testweise einem WLAN-Client eine fixe Adresse zuweisen und als Def-Route auf 2001:1640:198:1::7/64 zeigen (der scope muss global sein und nicht link).

----------

## alexander_ro

Ist ja kein Problem kann halt sein das ich dann Unsinn Antworte und es nicht weiß weil ich falsch übersetzt habe. Ich Versuche halt damit zurecht zu kommen.

Ich habe das in die /etc/conf.d/net so eingetragen:

```

config_wlp13s0="2001:1640:198:1::8/64"

routes_wlp13s0="default via 2001:1640:198:1::7"

```

Das sieht so jetzt aus:

WLAN-Client:

```

ip -6 route

2001:1640:198:1::/64 dev wlp13s0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

fe80::/64 dev wlp13s0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

multicast ff00::/8 dev wlp13s0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

default via 2001:1640:198:1::7 dev wlp13s0 metric 2003 pref medium

```

geht aber leider trotzdem nicht.

----------

## pietinger

Ok. WENN Du vom WLAN-Client Deinen ARM erreichst (ping), DANN ist das forwarding im ARM ein Problem. (Probier auch ob Du den Client vom ARM aus erreichst).

Was mach aber wundert: Du sagtest dass Du vom Client über IPv4 (über den ARM) ins Internet kommst (da muss also das forwarding laufen) ... hast Du es auch für v6 eingeschaltet ?

(net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding=1)

----------

## alexander_ro

Ein Ping geht von beiden Seiten über WLAN.

Ja ich kann mit IPv4 auf das Internet zugreifen. Die Verbindungen sind aber manchmal sehr langsam. Ich vermute die Versuchen erst IPv6 wenn das nicht geht dann erst IPv4. Ein Ping an eine Adresse die beides kann geht nur mit ping4.

Das sagt er:

```

sysctl net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding

net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding = 1

```

Mir ist da gerade was eingefallen. Wenn ich einen ping auf einen Internen Rechner mache der nur eine IPv6 Adresse hat und dort schaue ob die Pakete ankommen. Sieht das so aus:

```

tcpdump -i eth0 icmp6

dropped privs to pcap

tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v[v]... for full protocol decode

listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), snapshot length 262144 bytes

20:23:25.659630 IP6 2001:1640:198:1::8 > arc.thewebsideoflife.de: ICMP6, echo request, id 52281, seq 88, length 64

20:23:25.659738 IP6 arc.thewebsideoflife.de > 2001:1640:198:1::8: ICMP6, echo reply, id 52281, seq 88, length 64

20:23:25.660071 IP6 arc.thewebsideoflife.de > 2001:1640:198:1::8: ICMP6, echo reply, id 52281, seq 88, length 64

20:23:25.766344 IP6 fe80::de2c:6eff:fec1:87f9 > ff02::1:ff99:50: ICMP6, neighbor solicitation, who has ki50.thewebsideoflife.de, length 32

20:23:25.766436 IP6 ki50.thewebsideoflife.de > fe80::de2c:6eff:fec1:87f9: ICMP6, neighbor advertisement, tgt is ki50.thewebsideoflife.de, length 32

20:23:26.699665 IP6 2001:1640:198:1::8 > arc.thewebsideoflife.de: ICMP6, echo request, id 52281, seq 89, length 64

20:23:26.699789 IP6 arc.thewebsideoflife.de > 2001:1640:198:1::8: ICMP6, echo reply, id 52281, seq 89, length 64

20:23:26.700105 IP6 arc.thewebsideoflife.de > 2001:1640:198:1::8: ICMP6, echo reply, id 52281, seq 89, length 64

20:23:27.739628 IP6 2001:1640:198:1::8 > arc.thewebsideoflife.de: ICMP6, echo request, id 52281, seq 90, length 64

20:23:27.739762 IP6 arc.thewebsideoflife.de > 2001:1640:198:1::8: ICMP6, echo reply, id 52281, seq 90, length 64

20:23:27.740091 IP6 arc.thewebsideoflife.de > 2001:1640:198:1::8: ICMP6, echo reply, id 52281, seq 90, length 64

20:23:28.530628 IP6 fe80::dea6:32ff:fef0:5b75 > fe80::ba27:ebff:fe80:b692: ICMP6, neighbor solicitation, who has fe80::ba27:ebff:fe80:b692, length 32

20:23:28.530733 IP6 fe80::ba27:ebff:fe80:b692 > fe80::dea6:32ff:fef0:5b75: ICMP6, neighbor advertisement, tgt is fe80::ba27:ebff:fe80:b692, length 24

20:23:28.779632 IP6 2001:1640:198:1::8 > arc.thewebsideoflife.de: ICMP6, echo request, id 52281, seq 91, length 64

20:23:28.779742 IP6 arc.thewebsideoflife.de > 2001:1640:198:1::8: ICMP6, echo reply, id 52281, seq 91, length 64

20:23:28.780056 IP6 arc.thewebsideoflife.de > 2001:1640:198:1::8: ICMP6, echo reply, id 52281, seq 91, length 64

20:23:29.819621 IP6 2001:1640:198:1::8 > arc.thewebsideoflife.de: ICMP6, echo request, id 52281, seq 92, length 64

20:23:29.819731 IP6 arc.thewebsideoflife.de > 2001:1640:198:1::8: ICMP6, echo reply, id 52281, seq 92, length 64

20:23:29.820047 IP6 arc.thewebsideoflife.de > 2001:1640:198:1::8: ICMP6, echo reply, id 52281, seq 92, length 64

20:23:30.859621 IP6 2001:1640:198:1::8 > arc.thewebsideoflife.de: ICMP6, echo request, id 52281, seq 93, length 64

20:23:30.859755 IP6 arc.thewebsideoflife.de > 2001:1640:198:1::8: ICMP6, echo reply, id 52281, seq 93, length 64

20:23:30.860077 IP6 arc.thewebsideoflife.de > 2001:1640:198:1::8: ICMP6, echo reply, id 52281, seq 93, length 64

20:23:31.899634 IP6 2001:1640:198:1::8 > arc.thewebsideoflife.de: ICMP6, echo request, id 52281, seq 94, length 64

20:23:31.899764 IP6 arc.thewebsideoflife.de > 2001:1640:198:1::8: ICMP6, echo reply, id 52281, seq 94, length 64

20:23:31.900101 IP6 arc.thewebsideoflife.de > 2001:1640:198:1::8: ICMP6, echo reply, id 52281, seq 94, length 64

^C

25 packets captured

25 packets received by filter

0 packets dropped by kernel

```

Der bekommt die Pakete und sendet welche zurück. Die dann aber auf dem Rückweg nicht mehr ankommen.

----------

## pietinger

Mir ist auch noch etwas eingefallen: Bist Du Dir wirklich sicher, dass Dein Edge Router auch mit beiden Adressen:

2001:1640:198:0.../64 und 2001:1640:198:1..../64

zurecht kommt ?

Ich hätte ja das vorhandene Netz gesplittet - wir haben ja genügend Adressen: die hinteren 64 bit. Ich hätte also nur: 2001:1640:198:0.../64 verwendet.

Ich hätte z.B.: die ersten 16 bit (der zweiten 64 bit) noch mal für das Netz hergenommen und die verbleibenden 48 bit reichen mehr als Dicke als Host Adresse. Dann hätte ich so konfiguriert (beispiel):

ARM:

config_eth0=" [...]

             2001:1640:198::5/80"

routes_eth0=" [...]

             default via 2001:1640:198::1"

config_wlan0=" [..]

              2001:1640:198:0:1::1/80"

(hier nicht sofort ersichtlich: Adresse für eth0 ist eigentlich: 2001:1640:198:0 : 0:0:0:5)

Damit wäre die Default Route für die WLAN-Clints also: 2001:1640:198:0:1::1 =>

WLAN-Client:

config_wlp13s0="2001:1640:198:0:1::8/80"

routes_wlp13s0="default via 2001:1640:198:0:1::1"

(hier besser ersichtlich: Adresse für wlp13s0 ist eigentlich: 2001:1640:198:0 : 1:0:0:8 )

P.S.: Wenn der Netzwerk Stack im Linux Kernel IPv4 UND IPv6 unterstützt, wird default immer zuerst IPv6 verwendet.

----------

## alexander_ro

Ja das gehört noch zu meinem Adressbereich. Stimmt aber schon in einem Subnet wird man kaum alle Adressen belegen.

Bei dem Ping an den internen Rechner ist aber der Ruoter gar nicht beteiligt.

<Edit>

Wie geht da eigentlich der Weg zurück für das Datenpaket?

Da es nicht aus dem gleichen Subnet ist wird es an die default Route gesendet: 2001:1640:198::1 das ist das Edge Dings.

Es ist halt so ich habe keine Ahnung was der Edge Router macht weil ich da keinen Zugriff habe. Vor über 20 Jahren war das kein Problem da habe ich von den Anbietern die Login Daten Problemlos bekommen heute Zicken die alle nur noch herum und nennen das Service. Was ich sicher weiß es gehört zu meinem Adressbereich laut Auftragsbestätigung.

Ich bräuchte also einen eigenen Router hinter dem Edge-Router da ich nicht möchte das der Edge Router meinen ganzen Internen Datenverkehr mitlesen kann. Da muss ich wohl noch etwas umbauen. So was blödes weil der eigentlich total Überflüssig ist.

Wenn ich Deinen Vorschlag umsetze muss ich aber alle Rechner neu konfigurieren weil sich ja für alle dann die Netzmaske ändert.

</Edit>

----------

## pietinger

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Bei dem Ping an den internen Rechner ist aber der Ruoter gar nicht beteiligt.

 

Sag das nicht ... Ja, der Ping selbst zwischen ARM und WLAN-Client geht nicht über den Edge ... aaaaber ... vorher ... machten die ja automatische Adresszuweisung über ICMP ... (BTW: Ich selbst bin bei IPv6 auch noch ein ziemlicher Laie).

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Wie geht da eigentlich der Weg zurück für das Datenpaket?

 

Sorry, die Frage verstehe ich nicht  :Sad:  (Was meinst Du jetzt da?)

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Es ist halt so ich habe keine Ahnung was der Edge Router macht weil ich da keinen Zugriff habe. Vor über 20 Jahren war das kein Problem da habe ich von den Anbietern die Login Daten Problemlos bekommen heute Zicken die alle nur noch herum und nennen das Service. Was ich sicher weiß es gehört zu meinem Adressbereich laut Auftragsbestätigung.

 

Ja, ja, die gute neue Zeit, wo einige Provider in unserem Ländle versuchen Dir auch noch ein bestimmtes Router Modell aufzuzwingen ...   :Evil or Very Mad:   (bedeutet: Ich bin hier voll Deiner Meinung).

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Ich bräuchte also einen eigenen Router hinter dem Edge-Router da ich nicht möchte das der Edge Router meinen ganzen Internen Datenverkehr mitlesen kann. [...]

 

Äääh, nein, Dein Edge kann nur alles lesen, was zwischen Intern und Internet läuft. So wie ich es verstanden habe, willst Du den ARM als Router zwischen Deinem kabelgebundenen Netz und WLAN nutzen. Was da dazwischen läuft geht doch nicht über den Edge.

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Wenn ich Deinen Vorschlag umsetze muss ich aber alle Rechner neu konfigurieren weil sich ja für alle dann die Netzmaske ändert.

 

Wenn es dann immer noch Probleme gibt, bräuchten wir nochmal alle 3 IP-Abfragen vom ARM UND vom WLAN-Client. Es kann ja immer noch sein, dass wir ein Prob mit dem Forwarding im ARM haben.

----------

## alexander_ro

Ein Ping hat ja ein Datenpaket hin und eins wieder zurück. Das Datenpaket muss ja irgendwie wieder zur Quelle zurückfinden.

Ping: ARM -> Interner Rechner: hier kommt das Datenpaket laut tcpdump beim Internen Rechner an. Die Antwort kommt aber nicht beim ARM an. Wo bleibt die also?

Wenn ich von dem internen Rechner einen ping an die Adresse 2001:1640:198:1::7 mache wird das weil ein anderes Subnet zum Edge Router gesendet über die default Route des internen Rechners.[/topic]

```

traceroute 2001:1640:198:1::7

traceroute to 2001:1640:198:1::7 (2001:1640:198:1::7), 30 hops max, 80 byte packets

 1  router.x.de (2001:1640:198::1)  1.086 ms  0.842 ms  0.637 ms

```

----------

## pietinger

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Ein Ping hat ja ein Datenpaket hin und eins wieder zurück. Das Datenpaket muss ja irgendwie wieder zur Quelle zurückfinden.

 

Ja, aber nicht irgendwie, sondern ganz einfach  :Wink:  ->

Vorab: Du hast in jedem IP-Header (v4 und v6) die Absender-IP-Adresse und die Empfänger-IP-Adresse. Der Empfänger weiß somit von welcher Station ein Paket kam und tauscht dann einfach für die Antwort beides aus ... was aber noch nichts darüber aussagt, ob es auch so zurückgeschickt werden KANN ... DENN ... der eigentliche Transport erfolgt über Layer 2 (= die MAC-Schicht). Wenn also z.B. eine Rücksende-Empfänger-Adresse aus einem anderen Netz kam, dann muss diese angepingt Maschine erstmal einen Router (Gateway) FINDEN, der für dieses fremde Netz zuständig ist (meistens das Default Gateway) um es dann an die MAC-Adresse dieses Routers zu schicken. Du wirst also NICHT die IP Adresse des Routers in diesen Paketen finden. Hier ein Beispiel von zwei Hosts über einen Router:

Ping Request von Station 1:

```
Layer 2: TO MAC-router-IF-1 FROM MAC-Station1 [...] Layer 3: SRC IP 2001:1640:198:0::5 TARGET IP 2001:1640:198:1::7
```

Weiterleitung Ping Request am Router:

```
Layer 2: TO MAC-Station2 FROM MAC-router-IF-2 [...] Layer 3: SRC IP 2001:1640:198:0::5 TARGET IP 2001:1640:198:1::7
```

Weg zurück - Station 2 sendet Ping Reply:

```
Layer 2: TO router-IF-2 FROM MAC-Station2 [...] Layer 3: SRC IP 2001:1640:198:1::7 TARGET IP 2001:1640:198:0::5
```

Weiterleitung Ping Reply am Router:

```
Layer 2: TO MAC-Station1 FROM MAC-router-IF-1 [...] Layer 3: SRC IP 2001:1640:198:1::7 TARGET IP 2001:1640:198:0::5
```

----------

## alexander_ro

Der traceroute gibt aber doch den nächsten Punkt an an den wirklich das Datenpaket gesendet wird?

Alles was im gleichen Subnet ist kann der auch ohne Default Route zustellen. Für ein anderes Subnet gibt der das Datenpaket einfach an das in der default Route genannte Gerät weiter. Das ist in diesem Fall der Edge Router. Ich glaube schon das der das Antwort Paket des ping an den Edge Router sendet. Da ich keine Zugriff habe auf den Router kann ich es nicht prüfen.

Das feststellen der MAC Adresse läuft ja nun nicht mehr über ARP sondern über Erweiterungen im neuen ICMP6.

Sicher ist jedenfalls das die Antwort verloren geht nicht die Anfrage dann muss das Forwarding auf den ARM auch funktionieren.

----------

## pietinger

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Der traceroute gibt aber doch den nächsten Punkt an an den wirklich das Datenpaket gesendet wird?

 

Meinst Du traceroute oder tcpdump ? Der traceroute funktioniert ein bischen tricky: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traceroute

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Alles was im gleichen Subnet ist kann der auch ohne Default Route zustellen.

 

Ja.

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Für ein anderes Subnet gibt der das Datenpaket einfach an das in der default Route genannte Gerät weiter.

 

Exakter: Für ein anderes NETZ (egal ob Subnetz) sucht Deine Maschine einen PASSENDEN Router. Das KANN das Default GW sein, muss es aber nicht, WENN Deine Maschine mindestes zwei Interfaces hat, DENN dann hast Du mindestens zwei Routen: EINE spezielle Route UND die default Route (für alles andere, was nicht in die spezielle Route passt).

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Das ist in diesem Fall der Edge Router. [...]
> 
> Sicher ist jedenfalls das die Antwort verloren geht nicht die Anfrage dann muss das Forwarding auf den ARM auch funktionieren.

 

Nein, Nein. Du hattest doch etwas anderes vor: Du wolltest doch daß Dein ARM zwischen zwei Netzen routet (kabelgeb. LAN und WLAN). Das soll doch NICHT über Deinen Edge laufen. Oder hab ich das komplett mißverstanden ?

Versuch doch einfach eine Umstellung der Adressen, denn dann hast Du auch für die Zukunft VIELE lokale Netze bereits in petto. 

(Ich hab das Gefühl Du willst die Umstellung wegen des Aufwandes nicht machen, das ist natürlich Deine Entscheidung, aber ohne Zugriff auf den Edge - vor allem WIE dieser Konfiguriert ist - kann Deine Adresslösung problematisch sein).

----------

## alexander_ro

Ich habe mit dem tcpdump auf dem internen Rechner gesehen das die ping Pakete ankommen.

Ich habe mit dem traceroute 2001:1640:198:1::7 auf dem internen Rechner gesehen das er als ersten und einzigen Hop den Edge Router anzeigt.

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nein, Nein. Du hattest doch etwas anderes vor: Du wolltest doch daß Dein ARM zwischen zwei Netzen routet (kabelgeb. LAN und WLAN). Das soll doch NICHT über Deinen Edge laufen. Oder hab ich das komplett mißverstanden ?
> 
> 

 

Verstehst Du schon richtig. Sieht so aus:

```

Edge Router = 1.Subnet = ARM (eth0) = ARM (wlan0) = 2.Subnetz = WLAN-Client

```

Der interne Rechner von dem ich spreche ist im 1.Subnet.

<Edit>

Die in der ersten Zeile genannten ping Pakete wurden von dem WLAN-Client gesendet.

</Edit>

----------

## pietinger

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Ich habe mit dem traceroute 2001:1640:198:1::7 auf dem internen Rechner gesehen das er als ersten und einzigen Hop den Edge Router anzeigt.

 

Das bedeutet, Du hast an diesem internen LAN-Clienten NUR eine default route, aber keine spezielle Route gesetzt. Möglicherweise habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, als ich sagte, dass Du (nur) an Maschinen mit zwei Interfaces zwei Routen benötigst. Die brauchst Du für JEDEN Clienten, WENN die in einem NETZ mit ZWEI Ausgängen = 2 Router sitzen, DENN die müssen ja auch entscheiden, welchen der beiden Router sie verwenden sollen.

----------

## alexander_ro

Ja das glaube ich auch das da noch was fehlt. Deshalb meinte ich ja viel weiter oben wie das zurück kommt.

Das sieht auf dem internen Rechner so aus.

```

ip -6 route

2001:1640:198::/64 dev eth0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

fe80::/64 dev eth0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

default via 2001:1640:198::1 dev eth0 metric 2 pref medium

```

Das muss dann irgendwie das 2001:1640:198:1::/64 auf den ARM 2001:1640:198::5 routen. Der muss ja dann schon wissen das er das 2.Subnet über das wlan0 erreicht. Muss mal suchen wie man das macht. Vermutlich kann man das doch dem netifrc an die Backe kleben ... also in der /etc/conf.d/net konfigurieren.

----------

## pietinger

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Ja das glaube ich auch das da noch was fehlt. Deshalb meinte ich ja viel weiter oben wie das zurück kommt.

 

Verstehe ich jetzt. Ich war die ganze Zeit gedanklich (noch) bei Deiner Verbindung: ARM <-> WLAN

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Vermutlich kann man das doch dem netifrc an die Backe kleben ... also in der /etc/conf.d/net konfigurieren.

 

Ja, klar (ich mag den netifrc  :Smile:  ) !

(Wenn Du Deine LAN-Clienten eh noch anlangen musst (weil die statisches netifrc statt dhcp haben) kannst Du ja nochmal über die Umstellung der Adressbereiche nachdenken ...  :Wink:  )

----------

## firefly

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Ja das glaube ich auch das da noch was fehlt. Deshalb meinte ich ja viel weiter oben wie das zurück kommt.
> 
> Das sieht auf dem internen Rechner so aus.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Genau denn 2001:1640:198:1::/64 (2001:1640:0198:0001:0000:0000:0000:0000/64) und 2001:1640:198::/64 (2001:1640:0198:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000/64) sind zwei verschiedene Subnetze.

Und wenn ein client (aus dem 2001:1640:198::/64 subnetz) ein ziel aus dem 2001:1640:198:1::/64 subnetz direkt erreichen möchte so muss ein passender eintrag in der routing tabelle vorhanden sein.

Aktuell gibt es denen auf deinem internen Rechner nicht. Wodurch dieser Versucht über das default gateway das ziel zu erreichen. Und da das system, auf dem das default gateway zeigt, auch keinen weg zum zweiten Subnetz kennt, landet das paket quasi im nirwana.

Der eintrag in der routing tabelle muss dann in etwa so aussehen:

```
2001:1640:198:1::/64 via 2001:1640:198::5 dev eth0
```

Dadurch ist dem system klar, dass wen ein paket an eine IP-Addresse des subnetz 2001:1640:198:1::/64 verschickt werden soll, dass das subnetz via dem system, welches die IP 2001:1640:198::5 hat, erreichbar ist.

Dieser Eintrag muss dann entweder auf dem system hinterlegt sein, welches als default gateway für alle Rechner des internen netzwerk dient oder auf jedem Rechner des internen netzwerks konfiguriert werden.

Am besten ist es, wenn es auf dem system, welches als default gateway genutzt wird, gemacht wird, weil man dadurch das ganze nur an eine stelle konfigurieren muss und nicht an zig stellen.

Oder der routing eintrag wird via DHCP(v6) verteilt.

----------

## pietinger

Vermutlich ist das "nur" ein privates Heim-Netz (ohne abwertende Meinung). Bei etwas größeren Installationen würde man es nicht so machen, in einem Client-Segment zwei Router einzusetzen ( https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segment_(Netzwerk) ). Stattdessen hat jedes (Layer-3)-Segment nur einen einzigen (default) Router (jetzt mal von hochredundanten Installationen bei richtig reichen Unternehmen abgesehen). Diese sind dann erst im Backbone untereinander verbunden, so daß alle Routen zentral nur auf den Routern gepflegt werden müssen. Alle Clienten haben nur ein DefaultGW. In diesem Fall würde es so aussehen:

```
WLAN ..........(funk)......... Router2 <-|

                                         V

Ethernet-Switch für LAN <-> Router1 <-> Ethernet-(Mini)-Switch ("Backbone") <-> EDGE-Router <----> Internet
```

Natürlich muß man dabei Zugriff auf den Edge haben, damit man ihm die DREI Routen geben kann (genauso wie beide Router jeweils 3 Routen haben werden: 1. Default zum Edge 2. Link ins eigene Netz und 3. Link zum anderen Router).

Oder Du hast gleich einen professionellen Router mit mehreren (vielen) Ethernet-Ports ...  :Wink:  Wenn der ARM zwei Ethernet-Ports hätte, könnte man das sauber lösen (er braucht dann halt aber einen zweiten Switch - ja, eine Trennung wäre auch über VLAN möglich ... aber ich bin ein Security Paranoiker ...)

P.S.: Es würde dann so aussehen wie hier (statt DMZ halt WLAN; statt eth2 halt wlp13s0): https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1114432.html

P.P.S.: Argh ... wieder einmal Unsinn geredet ... WENN er eine DIREKTE Verbindung zwischen EDGE und einem Ethernet-Port des ARM macht, braucht er ja keinen zweiten Switch, nur der zweite Port des ARM hängt am (LAN-)Switch.

----------

## alexander_ro

Ich dachte am Anfang auch immer das würde an der ARM <=> WLAN Verbindung liegen. Ich hatte nicht gleich die Idee mit dem tcpdump auf dem internen Rechner zu schauen ob da Pakete ankommen. Wenn etwas wie der ARM neu ist neige ich dazu dann auch dort das Problem zu vermuten.

Ja das netifrc ging bisher immer gut und flexibel für sonder Wünsche ... oder sonderbare Wünsche  :Wink: 

Ich finde Router also die spezialisierte Hardware meist recht überflüssig. Die sind gut für Räumlich weit verteilte Netze die nur Netz sind. Wie z.B. bei der Telekom mit den Kunden Zugängen.

Wenn ich aber dicht gepackt Rechenleistung habe brauche ich keine speziellen Router. Computer mit mehreren Netzwerkschnittstelen und Switches können das gut lösen und liefern gleich noch etwas zusätzliche Rechenleistung. Die Router kosten an der stelle nur mehr Geld, Energie und Nerven weil ich mich jedes mal ärgere wenn es für das Teil keine Software Updates mehr gibt und ich den nur aus diesem Grund verschrotten muss. Nein es ist nicht nur ein privates Netzwerk aber es ist anders als andere Netze.

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was da besser ist wenn der ARM zwei Ethernet Schnittstellen hätte. Das WLAN hat ja das zweite Subnetz. Die wie auch immer zu trennen bringt auch nicht viel weil die Computer über das WLAN auf die in dem anderen Netz zugreifen. Ein VLAN oder was auch immer bringt doch nur etwas wenn ich eine Nutzergruppe von einer anderen trennen will damit keiner Daten klauen kann. Das ist bei mir aber nicht so.

----------

## pietinger

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Ich finde Router also die spezialisierte Hardware meist recht überflüssig.

 

Ja, bei kleineren Installationen; große Unternehmen benötigen Einheitlichkeit (die Cisco ihnen bietet; deswegen wollen sie ja auch ein Linux mit systemd). Andere Vorteile eines spezialisierten Routers sind der Strom-Verbrauch und - bei guten Routern - auch noch die Performance beim Durchsatz; ansonsten sind selbst gebaute Kisten natürlich viel wartungsfreundlicher (weshalb viele auch einen kleinen PI dafür nutzen) und würde ich bei kleineren Installationen genauso gerne einsetzen.

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was da besser ist wenn der ARM zwei Ethernet Schnittstellen hätte.

 

Du sparst Dir bei allen LAN-Clienten das Setzen einer zweiten Route. Die brauchen dann nur eine Default Route.

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Das WLAN hat ja das zweite Subnetz. Die wie auch immer zu trennen bringt auch nicht viel weil die Computer über das WLAN auf die in dem anderen Netz zugreifen.

 

Getrennt sind sie ja bereits jetzt schon. Der Unterschied ist: Du hättest dann drei Netze: Das WLAN-, das LAN-Netz und das Netz zwischen ARM und Edge. Was meiner Meinung nach auch die sauberste Lösung ist  :Smile:  Ach ja: Was der Edge denkt, kann Dir dann auch egal sein, denn der hat dann nur einen einzigen Partner und sieht nur ein einziges Netz ...  :Wink: 

(Dein Edge kann dann gerne eine hartkodierte Subnetz-Maske /64 haben, weil es ihn dann nicht interessiert wenn Du diese intern in 64K Subnetze mit /80 aufgesplittet hast)

----------

## alexander_ro

Das kommt nun darauf an was bei Dir klein ist.

Wer die gleiche Linux Distribution benutzt auf den Systemen hat es auch einheitlich.

Um beim aktuellen Fall zu bleiben ist der Stromverbrauch geringer. Würde das nicht einer der Computer nebenbei mit erledigen bräuchte ich einen extra WLAN Router als zusätzliches Gerät. Also ein Gerät mehr ...

Performance kann sein aber wenn man die Netzwerkschnittstelle richtig einstellt ist der Unterschied nicht so groß. Der Linux Kernel leistet da gute Arbeit weil ja die Host Schnittstelle auch die volle Bandbreite bieten muss.

Das setzen der Routen geht automatisch wenn ich mal festgelegt habe wie ich es machen möchte. Ich habe mir da ein Tool gebaut das die Aufgabe erledigt und das in die /etc/conf.d/net einträgt.

Ja das stimmt meine Daten vom WLAN laufen jetzt zusätzlich durch das 1.Subnet. Da es mein eigens Netz ist und so alle Kommunikation verschlüsselt wird ist das kein Sicherheitsproblem. Die Bandbreite reicht auch leicht weil das Gigabit Netz sehr viel schneller als die Internetleitung ist. In dem 1. Subnet laufen fast nur Daten die zu externen Zielen gehen.

Wie gesagt Hardware Router haben sicher ihre Berechtigung bei mir glaube ich sind die nicht nötig. Ich baue aber auch fast alles aus normalen Computern weil man bei den Spezialisierten Geräten immer das Problem hat das die Updates irgendwann nicht mehr gemacht werden und man das Wegwerfen kann wenn es eine Internetverbindung hat. Das gilt Heute auch für Handys und Autos da ist nur das selber bauen sehr schwierig. Aber wenn es auch keiner glauben will es laufen oder fahren Millionen Menschen herum mit Geräten die andere Kontrollieren. Hat der Hersteller erst mal die Updates eingestellt ist das nicht die frage ob sondern nur wann.

<Edit>

So habe ich das nun gemacht:

```

routes_eth0="2001:1640:198:1::/64 via 2001:1640:198::5

             default via 2001:1640:198::1"

```

Der ping vom Internen Rechner zu der Adresse beim ARM wlan0 funktioniert jetzt. Das andere kann ich erst Testen wenn ich wieder am Standort des WLANs bin.

</Edit>

----------

## pietinger

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Das kommt nun darauf an was bei Dir klein ist.

 

Ja, da hast Du recht; Klein ist relativ. Sagen wir mal so: Mein früherer AG hat das fünftgrößte WAN-Netz in D betrieben  :Wink: 

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Aber wenn es auch keiner glauben will es laufen oder fahren Millionen Menschen herum mit Geräten die andere Kontrollieren.

 

Ha ... wem erzählt Du das    :Laughing:    Was Datenschutz und Privacy betrifft, bin ich Paranoiker (Du kennst ja sicherlich meinen Guide)    :Cool: 

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du ein kurzes "Läuft" für Deine Lösung durchgeben kannst (nach Test WLAN). Wünsche Dir alles Gute.

----------

## alexander_ro

Ja das funktioniert jetzt auch vom WLAN-Client aus. Nur eine Internet Verbindung gibt es damit nicht weil der Provider wieder Zicken macht ...  :Sad: 

Mir wurde das Netz 2001:1640:198::/48 zugeteilt der Provider routet auf den Edge-Router aber nur das Subnet 2001:1640:198:0::/64. Die Behauptung ist es geht nicht und ich müsse einen eigenen Router haben und auf dessen IP-Adresse könne er das routen.

Die Firma ist die totale Katastrophe mit denen habe ich schon einen Streit weil die sich weigern die Revers-Zone von meinem Nameserver zu laden. Ich soll die manuell jede Einzeln melden. IT zu Fuß rein Technologisch ist Deutschland wirklich eine Entwichlungsland geworden es gibt kaum noch etwas was so funktioniert wie es eigentlich sein soll. Diese ganzen Digitalisierungsmachenschaften der Regierung sind nur Werbegag. Wenn die Basis also das Netz mit den nötigen Diensten schon nicht funktioniert weil die Provider einem das Leben zur Hölle machen muss man sich nicht Wundern das Firmen da nicht Einsteigen.

```

Edege-Router = Mein-Router = 1.Subnet = Rest-von-meinem-Netz

```

So ein Konstrukt ist halt totaler Unsinn und frist nur ohne Mehrwert Ressourcen. Ich bekomme noch Zustände mit diesen Firmen.

----------

## pietinger

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Nur eine Internet Verbindung gibt es damit nicht [...] Ich bekomme noch Zustände mit diesen Firmen.

 

Glaub ich Dir. Unter uns: Ich hatte da so eine Vorahnung - deswegen habe ich Dir auch das andere Adress-Konzept empfohlen ... das müsste funktionieren.

----------

## alexander_ro

Das der Vorschlag von Dir funktioniert weiß ich aber soll man einfach auf etwas verzichten was man ja mit bezahlt nur weil die Merkwürdige Ideen haben?

Was ich immer noch nicht gefunden habe ist warum wenn man nur eine IPv6 Adresse hat beim booten das Netzwerk nicht funktioniert. Ich habe auch nichts gefunden ob man das Starten des Netzwerks irgendwie im boot Vorgang auf später verschieben kann damit der Kernel mehr Zeit hat die Schnittstelle zu initialisieren wenn es nur ein Timing Problem ist. Es ist aber recht schwer da Informationen zu finden. Ich werde wohl doch mal schauen müssen ob ich in dem Sourcecode für das netifrc irgendeine Spur finde.

<Edit>

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ha ... wem erzählt Du das      Was Datenschutz und Privacy betrifft, bin ich Paranoiker (Du kennst ja sicherlich meinen Guide)   
> 
> 

 

Nein den kenne ich nicht kann man den irgendwo anschauen?

</Edit>

----------

## pietinger

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Nein den kenne ich nicht kann man den irgendwo anschauen?

 

Ääh ... ja ... direkt hier bei uns im Forum ... Du warst noch nie im Subforum "Deutsche Dokumentation" ?

Link zum Start: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1112798.html

----------

## alexander_ro

Doch da war ich schon mal hatte da damals aber nichts interessantes gefunden ist aber schon lange her gut möglich das das heute anders wäre. Ich glaub ich gucke da nochmal ...

Mir hat mein Provider nach längerer Diskussion eine Fehlermeldung seines Routers gesendet damit ich verstehen soll das das was ich will Technisch nicht möglich ist. Das sieht so aus:

```

[HTS] /ipv6 address> set address=2001:1640:198::1/48 interface=LAN

failure: cannot advertise address with prefix length not equal to 64

```

Ich kenne mich jetzt mit Router nicht wirklich aus wie erwähnt benutze ich keine mehr. Was der versucht ist doch die Adresse der Schnittstelle zu setzen. Das das als Host Adresse nicht geht ist eigentlich klar. Aber wie geht das bei einem Router? Bei einem Linux müsste man mein Netz 2001:1640:198::/48 an die WAN Adresse des Edge Routers bei mir Routen. Der Edge Router intern (Ip-Forwarding) muss das dann an die Adresse der Schnittstelle zu meinem LAN Routen. Geht doch sicher so ähnlich wie bei meinem ARM mit dem WLAN?

----------

## alexander_ro

Scheint so wie wenn ich nicht der einzige bin der keine Router benutzt.

Kann man das irgendwie verhindern das IP-Forwarding einfach von einem Init Script an und aus gemacht wird?

```

/etc/init.d/radvd stop

 * Stopping IPv6 Router Advertisement Daemon ...                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Disabling IPv6 forwarding ...                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

```

Das ist nicht wirklich hilfreich weil nur weil man die automatische Konfiguration von IPv6 deaktiviert heißt das nicht das ich kein IP-Forwarding brauche. Ich konnte aber nichts finden wo man das einstellen kann. Es gibt da:

```

# Set this to "no" to tell the init script NOT to set up IPv6 forwarding

# using /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/forwarding

# Only change this if you know what you're doing!

FORWARD="yes"

```

in der /etc/conf.d/radvd. Aber heißt das nun wenn ich es auf no schalte das er es nicht mehr verändert oder dauernd ausschaltet. Der Text ist etwas schwer verständlich.

Ein anderes Problem ist diese Meldung wenn ich das WLAN Interface starte

```

 * Bringing up interface wlp1s0u1u3

 *   10.254.240.10/24 ...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   2001:1640:198:1::7/64 ...                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Waiting for tentative IPv6 addresses to complete DAD (5 seconds) .....                                                                                                                    [ !! ]

```

Die letzte Zeile das funktioniert irgendwie nicht die IP-Adressen werden aber definitiv nicht zweimal vergeben. Ich weiß nicht warum das nicht geht. Manchmal erhält die Schnittstelle aber nicht die IPv6 Adresse. Die IPv4 wird immer zugewiesen.

----------

## pietinger

Wie bereits gesagt, kenne ich den radvd nicht und muß da passen. Hoffentlich kann Dir jemand anderes dabei helfen, der den kennt.

----------

## alexander_ro

Nach einigen Experimenten sieht es so aus als ob der radvd das verändern der IP-Forwarding Einstellung nicht mehr macht wenn man die Option auf no stellt.

```

FORWARD="yes"

```

Warum das WLAN nicht immer eine IPv6 Adresse bekommt liegt nicht wie zuerst gedacht an dieser Fehlermeldung;

```

*   Waiting for tentative IPv6 addresses to complete DAD (5 seconds) .....                             [ !! ] 

```

sondern daran wenn ich den hostapd starte. Ich habe mal aus der Orginal Datei alle Kommentare entfernt. Vermutlich dabei irgendeine Einstellung zu viel gelöscht. Die sieht jetzt so aus:

```

ssid=meins

wpa_passphrase=geheim

wpa=2

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

rsn_pairwise=CCMP

# 1 = wpa, 2 = wep, 3 = beide

auth_algs=1

wmm_enabled=1

interface=wlp1s0u1u3

# 2.4G

hw_mode=g

# a = 5G, g = 2.4G

wps_rf_bands=g

# Frequenzen auf die in Deutschland erlaubten beschränken.

ieee80211d=1

country_code=DE

channel=12

# 802.11n support

ieee80211n=1

logger_syslog=-1

logger_syslog_level=2

logger_stdout=-1

logger_stdout_level=2

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd

ctrl_interface_group=0

beacon_int=100

dtim_period=2

max_num_sta=255

rts_threshold=-1

fragm_threshold=-1

macaddr_acl=0

ignore_broadcast_ssid=0

wmm_ac_bk_cwmin=4

wmm_ac_bk_cwmax=10

wmm_ac_bk_aifs=7

wmm_ac_bk_txop_limit=0

wmm_ac_bk_acm=0

wmm_ac_be_aifs=3

wmm_ac_be_cwmin=4

wmm_ac_be_cwmax=10

wmm_ac_be_txop_limit=0

wmm_ac_be_acm=0

wmm_ac_vi_aifs=2

wmm_ac_vi_cwmin=3

wmm_ac_vi_cwmax=4

wmm_ac_vi_txop_limit=94

wmm_ac_vi_acm=0

wmm_ac_vo_aifs=2

wmm_ac_vo_cwmin=2

wmm_ac_vo_cwmax=3

wmm_ac_vo_txop_limit=47

wmm_ac_vo_acm=0

eapol_key_index_workaround=0

eap_server=0

own_ip_addr=127.0.0.1

```

Die statische IPv4 Adresse behält er nur die IPv6 wird entfernt.

Vielleicht fällt ja euch was auf das verhindert das der die statisch IPv6 Adresse behält?

<Edit>

Gab bei Debian scheinbar schon mal ein ähnliches Problem. Die Lösung wenn man ungefähr nachmacht geht aber nicht bei mir.

https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=536630

</Edit>

----------

